# 3lb goat rib roast



## glgoodwin (May 6, 2010)

I have got about a 3lb goat roast.  I have no experience with goat and am going to Q it this weekend.  Its a rib roast.  My question is should ICook this thing like I would Prime Rib and cook to like 140* or should I let it go clear on up to like 185* to slice or even 195* to slice?  I figure I know it will be good at a medium - medium rare at 140*, but am not sure about the higher temps?  It is decently marbeled.

Thanks for any advice...


----------



## rodinbangkok (May 6, 2010)

May I suggest you google Cabrito recipes, that will give you some ideas at least on method and alternatives.  Cabrito is normally made with Kid, so not sure what you have as far as age is concerned.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 6, 2010)

goat meat is really good in stews


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2010)

Naaaaahhhhh, I would think it would be great to treat it like a beef rib roast----140˚, but I never did it myself. There must be someone on this forum who did it.


Bear


----------



## glgoodwin (May 7, 2010)

thats what I was hoping for...


----------



## glgoodwin (May 14, 2010)

This smoke is happening tommorrow  RAIN OR SHINE so give a brother some help!!!!.  I am leaning towards  keeping it on the med-rare side, but not leaning that way by much.  I am still really split on if I should take it to high butt or brisket like temps or keep it lower like prime rib.

Lets here what you think!!


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

This is all I have for you buddy.  Good luck.

http://www.cyberbilly.com/meathenge/...es/000911.html


----------



## ronp (May 15, 2010)

I would treat it like lamb, rare at 135' and slice.


----------



## glgoodwin (May 15, 2010)

Caveman!  Nice link!! thanks for that.  You and Ronp are right I am going to go right around 140*

Thanks for the reassurance, as confident as I am as a smoker, when I try somthing new I still ge a little worried,  But not much


----------



## meateater (May 15, 2010)

What Ronp said ^. They will be perfect at that temp.


----------



## got14u (May 15, 2010)

There is no marbling in cabrito...it's very lean also treat it like venison...and follow ron's advice.!


----------



## larry maddock (May 18, 2010)

shoulder and brisket heats are too high for  goat..
i hope you do great...

140f
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 0n any meat scares me.....


----------

